# مشروع اليوم الواحد (مشروع مطاعم ) ثالثة عمارة ارءاكم بصراحة



## elne3mey (12 يناير 2007)

:77:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 يناير 2007)

..........!!!!!


----------



## عاشق المعمار (12 يناير 2007)

ياليت نشوف البلانات عشان نقدر نفهم المشروع اكثر


----------



## ama-nti (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود فى الاظهار كنت اتمنى منك امساقط و القطاعات علشان نفهم لكن انت لم يخطر ببالك ان ايه المطعم الى بالمنظر ده و مين الى حيدخله و فين الطبخ و التراسات و صاله الطعام و المدخل لم يتم تاكيده بالمسقط ان استخدام الهياكل المعدنيه اكثر من الازم فى المشروع افقده روح الواقع


----------



## cad for all (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا على ارأكم ولكن هذا مشروع يوم واحد ام المساقط والبلانات والقطاعت الاخرى باذن الله هارفعها بعد الامتحانات لانها تحتاج الى تصوير من الشاسيهات .
ما هى روح الواقع روح الواقع الذى نعيشة ما اسوئة من واقع ولا عايز تقولى عشان التكاليف .
ام عناصر المشروع والمداخل موضحة فى البلانات مع انه يوجد لقطة مخصصة للمدخل


----------



## kassem nofal (17 يونيو 2009)

:87: انا بسراحة مو قادر افهم ان الصور الموجودة هي لمطاعم وما بعرف وين المدخل بس شوية خرابيط وتخيلات علي اساس انها عصرية بس ياريت المرة الجاية تضع رسومات واضحة اكتر
:14:


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (17 يونيو 2009)

انا ما بقدر قلك انو مو حلو 
فيو خيال واسع و انا بحترم عندك هالموهبة 
بس برأيي الشخصي انو البساطة المعمارية المتناغمة مع الحداثة المعاصرة ممكن تعطي نتائج افضل بكتر 
بالتوفيق نشالله اخي


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2009)

أخي .... الناس اللي حتدخل المطعم دة لازم يكون معدتها حديد
وألا حتصاب بعسر هضم

أعجبني خيالك و جراءتك ولكن أجتهد في توظيفهما


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (18 يونيو 2009)

الكتل جريئه و حاده جداا ياريت تكون البلانات قويه كده انا حسه ان مجمع المطاعم ده فى كوكب المريخ مثلا لايق عليه اوى و الهيدخلوه كائنات من العالم الاخر... المشروع شكله قوى جدا و الخيال فيه جرىء ياريت تحط البلانات و القطاعات و بالتوفيق


----------

